# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  FredtheBelgian's FUE - 2000 grafts with Dr. De Reys - 24 Years Old NW5 from DPA

## fred970

Hi guys, I'll give you a little feedback and a few pictures about my recent hair transplant. I hope it will be useful to some of you  :Smile: .

My story in short

I'm 24 years old and I'm from Brussels. I started losing my hair quite aggressively at 17 in the form of DPA (diffused patterned alopecia) which means no receding hair line and the hair thinning equally in the NW5 area. I started using minoxidil at 20 and I've been a very good responder for 1,5 year. Dermmatch (a concealer) also helped me a lot to make it seem like I had a full head of hair (easy when you don't have a receding hairline). Unfortunately, after that, the hair loss resumed quickly and I reached a NW5 at the age of 24. Hair loss stroke me hard and caused a lot of psychological problems for me. I had to go through major depression, anxiety, panic attacks and even psychosis. All of that because of the horror of losing a part of myself at such a young age.

My hair transplant (FUE)

I had been researching hair transplants for about 2 years before actually going for it. For those who aren't aware of it. It is a crucial decision to take. Once you're, you're cut. Take the time to evaluate if you're a good candidate. Know your hair loss family history. Try medications (minoxidil and/or propecia) before considering a hair transplant. At the first sight, I wasn't a good candidate. being NW5 at 24, that is quite rare. Try also to find the top surgeon, costs and distance do not matter. But if you can find cheaper without lowering the quality, then all the better.

I chose Rudy De Reys in Belgium. He's very professional and is working with his wife who is a trained nurse. I stayed at their brand-new clinic and they're take good care of you there. You have a comfy room for the night (if you go for a large amount of grafts, a few days are necessary to complete the procedure). We agree to go with 2000 grafts to cover the NW4 area and a conservative hair line, as it was my first surgery and I'm still quite young. You never know if you might need some grafts later in life. The part when they extract your donor is the hardest to go through, once they implant the hair, you can watch a movie while they do it. It was painful at times, but the pain was rapidly taken care of with some painkillers. I'm satisfied with the hair line even though it's not my original hair line, and it seems that the donor with heal with minimal scarring. The cost of the procedure, including all the additional costs of the stay (food, room etc.) was 4500€. Well, now I just have to wait and see, I hope almost all the grafts will take and grow, and I hope I don't encounter problems like shockloss.

The pictures

First, a before/right after the procedure to give an idea on where I was and where I (hopefully) will be.

Before:



After the surgery:



And here are the pictures from different angles with a higher resolution:

http://www.fredk.be/fue/day1-front-close-up.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/day1-back.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/day1-donor-left.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/day1-donor-right.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/day1-front-up.jpg

I'll post pictures every few months.

All your comments are welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## Hicks

Can't believe you made this terrible mistake!  Just messing man Happy growing!  I'm on month 3 and I'm seeing a very SMALL amount of hair sprouting but it's hard to tell. I told Cole I wanted to plan for future loss so he made my hairline higher. 

Keep us updated!

----------


## swingline747

hey fred, good luck from this forum as well

----------


## ryan555

Nice!  Hopefully this will be the beginning of the end of your hair loss worries.  Looks good so far.

----------


## meddiffuse

Looks very well done in my opinion.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Glad to see you were finally able to make it down to Mumbai.

On a serious note, I am getting closer to making the decision to get this done.

----------


## Rodfarva

Looks good man! Happy growing, keep us updated :Smile:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

Fred is a cool dude and looks good with or without hair.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice

----------


## Artista

Again, *Chuck* , you could not have said it better and I agree!
*Fred*, if you never had had this done you would still be a DAPPER looking man! 
Of course we ALL understand the need within that you have had.
*Dr De Reys* did a _FANTASTIC_ *FUE* job on you.
*Fred- Compliments go out to BOTH.* 
I am very HAPPY for you bro!!
I have no doubts that you shall be a SATISFIED young man in the upcoming months ,and years!
Thank you for choosing to share with us your continued experience with us.
Cant wait to see your scalps progression.
The photos of your donor hair are GREAT.
Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## redy

just a question, but why did you ultimately decide to do this?

you've always at least seemed to be more or less okay with your situation as a bald dude from what I've read in other posts (about lifestyle, dating, being a normal person, etc), so I always assumed you were not going to opt for the transplant. But, being that you did, I am curious as to what made you decide to do it?

----------


## fred970

Thank you Chuck and Artista  :Smile: .

The short answer: I just didn't want to be "the bald guy".

And to be honest, I had some "disposable" income and I wondered, what is the best thing I could buy? What would truly make me happier? Some more hair.

I hope it will turn out great of course, but in the end, it's just a bonus. I would be OK if I had to shave my head for the rest of my life.

Small update: I just washed my hair for the first time (the doc instructed to do it one week after the transplant). At the recipient, some scabs fell, some didn't and almost all the scabs are gone in the donor, you could not tell anything was done, I'm quite impressed.

I'm going to try again the next few days for the remaining crusts, and I'm going to take pictures when most of it is gone.

----------


## fred970

8 days post-op

Here's an update of my evolution 8 days after my FUE. I managed to remove all the crust and I must say that for now I'm thrilled. Too bad I will have to go through a shed in a few days and wait months to see the results. My donor (that I shaved again today) shows one or two red spots, other than that, it looks untouched to me. Do you think this is looking good, I'm cautious about being overly optimistic and then not having the regrowth that I expect in a few months.

The pictures







And a bonus, a picture of myself just before the surgery:

----------


## Dan26

dude its gonna look good! already looks solid

just need those suckers to grow in and give some decent density and i think you will have a satisfying result

maybe constantly buzz the sides to zero'' or 1'' and keep the top slightly longer youll just be a guy with a buzzcut

----------


## meddiffuse

Looking very good fred. We had our surgery the same day I think? May 15th? Not sure with the time difference being as you are in Europe and I am on the East Coast. Your donor area definitely bounced back faster than mine. You are healing quickly there. We both lost our scabs around day 7 and 8.

----------


## Diffuser44

> Glad to see you were finally able to make it down to Mumbai.
> 
> On a serious note, I am getting closer to making the decision to get this done.


 I didn't realize you were contemplating getting an FUE.

----------


## Diffuser44

It's looking pretty good.  So your hair will fall out first?  How does that work exactly?

----------


## fred970

All grafted hairs go into telogen phase due to the shock of being transplanted roughly after 3 weeks.

----------


## goldnt

Looks good fred i have a feeling its going to come out good when all the hairs have grown and thickened

----------


## Mike K

Fred that looks fantastic congrats once again! Please keep us posted with the progress.

----------


## chicago99

Looks fantastic

----------


## LMS

update?

----------


## fred970

It's only 2,5 months after the FUE. There's still pretty much nothing up there.

A hair breaking through there and there but nothing substantial. 

I have some acne developing where the hair is growing, I read this was a good sign on the Hasson & Wong website.

I think I will post pictures by month 4, when I hopefully have something to show.

----------


## fred970

3 months update

Well I didn't expect to see so many hairs at this point, I'm supposed to have 10% of the final result I'll get in 9 months and I must say I'm already pretty happy with my hair buzzed. I went back to my minoxidil use 2 weeks after the procedure and I think it has given me a head start. It's so cool to have my frame reappearing. The way things are evolving now, it's like having reverse male pattern baldness. Other than that the donor seems clean and untouched to me.

The pictures





And here are the other pictures with a higher resolution:

http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-front2.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-frontbent.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-front34.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-donorback.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-donorright.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-donorleft.jpg

All your comments are welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## James7

Hi Fred,

This is really great!  :Smile:  These photos are much better quality by the way too, you can really see what's going on here.
Definately helps get the 'frame' back and reverses the horseshoe of nw5. This is great to see that you can regain from nw5 and back to having the top more blended with the sides.
Also particularly interesting, you had FUE and there really isn't any visible scaring  :Smile:  I know, this topic has been debated on the forums and the bald truth show about FUE scaring - from these pictures, you really can't see any scaring. I guess this is because of fue punch size and skin colour? Or was the debated thing only about when people get a tan or something?

And of course, if you want to buzz the hair, you could only really buzz down with fue (you can't after strip of course).
So your hair looks pretty good as it is now, I think  :Smile:  Though I am curious, if with your new regained hair, are you thinking about growing it longer? I know in that situation, I would probably start wondering how it looked longer, to see how it looked.

Thanks for the update! Really interested to see this and your progress as it continues, cheers  :Smile:

----------


## jaw123

These are looking brilliant, congratulations!
Also - you have the perfect head shape for this hairstyle - keeping it short definitely works for you!

----------


## chicago99

Wow!  Looks excellent. Can't believe this is only 3 months post-op.  Continued good luck.

----------


## rhysmorgan

Already looks good mate, I imagine it will get a helluva lot thicker. Well done. I still think you chose the right balance of hairline vs density for the available grafts.

----------


## drac0nyx

Looks very good, nice to frame your face again, congratulations and good growth.

----------


## goldnt

Nice dude

----------


## meddiffuse

Looking really nice bro

----------


## rdawg

wow that's only 6500$ CAD! with a flight+ room it'd still probably cost me 7500-7800! great price and looks like a great result!

----------


## fauxhawk

Any updates? I would like to see photos as I am considering Dr. De Reys as well.

----------


## fred970

4 months (and 10 days) update

I think there is some improvement, again, I'm in the very early stages but I'm quite happy with what I have already. People still called Mr. Clean when I was on holiday in Morocco though . Unfortunately, I only have one picture from the front this time, since I don't have anyone to take it for me in the same environment as the other pictures.

The picture



All your comments are welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## Rodfarva

That's going to make a huge difference to your appearance, especially to the aspect of framing your face!

----------


## baldozer

Nice neck, long and strong.

----------


## Scalpology

If you grow the hair out a bit and add concealer, you will look like NW2 I guess. Excellent results I think and should only get better. I'm happy for you!

----------


## tercex11

Hi fred970, How are things going? Any new recent pics?

----------


## aim4hair

Hey fred,
Nice result so far, keep the updates coming.
Does your transplanted hair lay flat down or spikes up when they start growing?

----------


## Munkynutz

Hey Fred, I am curious to know if you have been able to notice much in the way of FUE scarring in your donor site.

I am not quite there yet and have more hair than you but with a hairline which I cannot stand (and no not like some of the lads here who believe they have tragic hair loss but still a very full hairline)z  mine is more like a serious peak, however it hasn't gotten worse in a while now and if it continues along this path of non serious degradation I would totally do what you just did.

And I wouldn't push my hairline further than you have either.  I think that looks appropriate, frames your face, and as it joins with the natural hairline of the peak of your hair it has much less chance of suddenly looking horrible.

For you I think keeping the sides closer and the top about double the length (like 2mm vs 1mm) would be perfect.

That is the look I'd love to achieve myself just won't do t now due to the narrowness of my frontal hairline.

Thanks man.  And keep the updates.  I am glad this is working well for you.

----------


## fred970

> Hi fred970, How are things going? Any new recent pics?


 With my head shaved 5 months and a half after the FUE, I think 99% of people wouldn't be able to tell that I ever suffered from hair loss. I'll post a 6 months update in two weeks.




> Does your transplanted hair lay flat down or spikes up when they start growing?


 Well my hair is in fact a little curly, I brush them fast with a towel so they stand on my head. They behave the same way as the hair I had up there before hair loss.




> Hey Fred, I am curious to know if you have been able to notice much in the way of FUE scarring in your donor site.


 I have no visible scarring at all. And I don't think anyone treated with an 0,75 mm punch should have no visible scarring. 

Thanks for your comments!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkynutz

Beauty man.  Well it looks very good I have to say.  If approach this the same way you did as I said, just want a more rounded appearance to the hairline than the spike that is currently there.  Scarring has always been a concern of mine for the simple reason I would love to be able to just cut my hair how you have yours now.  I can pull off shaved but don't like it as much as the overall buzz and it requires more maintenance (also for the beard too, of which I have an ample one, and can never quite get the desire to shave off daily).

With a do like yours I could happily just buzz with a 0 once a week and enjoy the maintenance carefree appearance.  Also added benefit of that look is you never have to worry about any sort of activity you're doing or hat you're wearing to look good.

Well done sir.  And thank you very much for such a good documentation of your Ht.  It is so hard to find good images of people's donor area post HT.

G

----------


## Munkynutz

You jam yourself with medications or just ride it out however nature planned, obviously Ht aside?

----------


## fred970

I just stick to 5% minoxidil. No finasteride or experimental drugs.

----------


## Munkynutz

Good call.  I think I'd probably do the same just a pain with the slightly longer hair.  Nice and short and even the spray on application would be a breeze.

----------


## aim4hair

> With my head shaved 5 months and a half after the FUE, I think 99% of people wouldn't be able to tell that I ever suffered from hair loss. I'll post a 6 months update in two weeks.


 How short do you shave and how often? 
Also how does it look under direct sunlight or under bright light?? are the transplanted buzzed hair visible under those conditions?

Thanks,

----------


## fred970

3 mm on top and 0,5 mm on the sides. 

I shave every three weeks now, while prior to the FUE, I was forced to shave every week to look decent. 

You can still see my hair under harsh light but anyone with a shaved head, even if he is NW1, will look almost bald under bright lights.

----------


## aim4hair

> 3 mm on top and 0,5 mm on the sides. 
> 
> I shave every three weeks now, while prior to the FUE, I was forced to shave every week to look decent. 
> 
> You can still see my hair under harsh light but anyone with a shaved head, even if he is NW1, will look almost bald under bright lights.


 Looking good bro. I think going for the buzz cut is the best option for advanced cases since going for long hair will look so thin in most cases specially under lights.

Can you get away with 6mm+ ? or does it just look think and unnatural at that length ??


Thanks,

----------


## fred970

I can get away with more than 6 mm, even now with 35% of my final result. It still looks natural, but it's just less aesthetic than cutting it very short at the moment.

----------


## fred970

6 months update

Still improving. I think it's not bad since it's supposed to be only 40-50% of the final result.

The pictures









And here are other pictures with a higher resolution:

http://www.fredk.be/fue/6-months-side.jpg
http://www.fredk.be/fue/6-months-donor.jpg

All your comments are welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## Munkynutz

Looking good man.

----------


## Rodfarva

Looking good! How are you doing redness-wise? Have many people been able to tell?

----------


## hairuk84

looks great!

----------


## fred970

Thanks guys! I've had redness for a few days after the crusts fell off but that's all. I usually don't get any redness after sugery or an injury.

No one has told me anything. And even when I tell them, they don't believe me and think I'm playing with them... until I show them the pictures.

----------


## vinnytr

6 month result is looking very good and it can only get better now  :Smile: 

price seems very reasonable as well, how much of that was the actual transplant cost ? 

did he extract all 2000 grafts before planting them in the recipient or does he extract and plant a certain amount at a time ?

----------


## fred970

It is 5000€ for 2000 grafts with De Reys  :Smile: .

He first harvested a few hundred grafts, then he implanted them 30 min later.

----------


## Gubter_87

Hi Fred!
You mentioned that most people wouldnt be able to see u suffered hair loss once you shave it down on sides and on top - do you have a picture of your hair that length? Do you use any concealer?

And lastly what were your thoughts on scarring beforehand. It looks like you have non now, however were you worried that the scars would be visible if buzzing your hair down? For me this is the main reason against having a hair transplant. Being forced to wear my hair longer to hide the scars which might in reality make my hair look worse than it did before having the transplant and being able to buzz it fairly short. Were you able to see pictures of patients donors before deciding?

----------


## fred970

With a 0,75 mm punch, it would be impossible to see the scars with the naked eye.

My surgeon really reassured me about it. And it seems he was right.

You can see the donor with my head shaved down here:

http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-donorbacksmall.jpg

You shouldn't be concerned about scarring, we're talking about microscopic scars here.

This is an argument against FUE I read about too often. And it's unfounded for the most part.

----------


## Gubter_87

Yes, that picture is really impressive! However I have been quoted more 3500 grafts approximately so might be more visible after a larger procedure than your 2000 grafts. Also I asked the clinic I contacted about scarring and they replied that they ask all clients to at least leave 1 cm of hair for the scarring to be invisible, which sounds like a lot to me.

However your results are really impressive and I am of the idea that some hair on top is better than none, as long as you are still able to cut it short and neat. Do you have any possibility to show us what your hair looks like when you have it shorter?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> With a 0,75 mm punch, it would be impossible to see the scars with the naked eye.
> 
> My surgeon really reassured me about it. And it seems he was right.
> 
> You can see the donor with my head shaved down here:
> 
> http://www.fredk.be/fue/month3-donorbacksmall.jpg
> 
> You shouldn't be concerned about scarring, we're talking about microscopic scars here.
> ...


 
Donor looks really good.

Chuck

----------


## James7

Hi Fred,

just had a look at your 6 month pics, just wanted to say it looks really really great and it has come along really well  :Smile: 
I'm very happy for you  :Smile:  (I'm sure you must be over the moon too  :Smile:  lol)

Also of interest to any forum members is that you were nw5 and *no* finasteride being used.
It did look like your pattern of loss had reached it's final stage, so looks like you will be fine with all the newly placed dht resistent hair.
I think I noticed you said you used minoxidil, personally I don't think minoxidil is really worth bothering with (not telling you what to do or anything, it's your choice, that's just my experience of minoxidil).

Anyway man, you have great coverage now, this is fantastic and thank you for sharing  :Smile: 
denisty now closer/closely match to the sides. donor area also looks perfect.

Cheers,

James

----------


## fred970

8 months update

I'm quite pleased with my status at 8 months. It's still relatively early and supposed to be 60% of my final result.

The pictures







All your comments are welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## FFS

Looks good a lot better than before If you used a bit of toppik you'd look like a NW2. 

But isn't 2000 grafts considered quite small to cover an entire NW5 area?

----------


## Alex88

Go Fred,Go!! (Y)

2000 grafts sounds too little even for me but the results seems really good right now

----------


## fred970

Thank you! I'm OK with that look, but it's true that a sprinkle of toppik could do a lot for me now  :Smile: .

It's barely sufficient, but I chose a conservative hair line and the back of my NW5 wasn't that bad yet.

It's thinning but at a much slower rate, so we could leave it untreated and now it looks like all my scalp is covered.

----------


## Alex88

> Thank you! I'm OK with that look, but it's true that a sprinkle of toppik could do a lot for me now .
> 
> It's barely sufficient, but I chose a conservative hair line and the back of my NW5 wasn't that bad yet.
> 
> It's thinning but at a much slower rate, so we could leave it untreated and now it looks like all my scalp is covered.


 Well to be fair to me seems more than sufficent  :Smile:  just for curiosity which kind of hair pattern do you have? big or thin hair?

----------


## fred970

> Well to be fair to me seems more than sufficent  just for curiosity which kind of hair pattern do you have? big or thin hair?


 My hairdresser (who was my aunt by the way) always said I had really thick hair diameter, so much she thought I would never go bald (ha!).

My surgeon told me I had thin hair diameter in my donor, from the looks of it. 

Then when he proceeded to extract, he changed his mind and said it was thick. 

He said he was impressed by the quality of my grafts.

So I don't really know, sometimes people think it's thin, sometimes they think it's thick  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Alex88

got it thanks! same here i dont really know how to look at my hair tho ahah
and i totally understand how is like to be a NW5 at 24,fact is i was at 23,right now i'm evolving into a NW6-7ish at 26!
the guy who operated you did an incredible job and compared to mine,your scars are barely visible. Props!
i'll keep and eye on your situation to see how this evolve,if the general thing goes well as it promise i'll think to drop my buck in his toil as well

----------


## fred970

10 months (and 12 days) update

The pictures






Picture in higher resolution:

http://www.fredk.be/fue/10months-close-up.jpg

----------


## Artista

*Congrats*

----------


## Alex88

seems pretty good to me! (Y)
have you noticed any pimple with hair inside yet? what are you taking right now? fin/minox?

----------


## fred970

I get a pimple on my scalp from time to time.

I use minoxidil only.

----------


## 22able

Is the redness on your scalp still apparent? Reason I ask is that i'm considering an FUE but I have more hair than yourself so considering a single procedure + propecia indefinitely. If I can continue to lose my hair then i'll just buzz the top right down. Wondering if this is viable? Your scarring doesn't seem to be that noticeable on the top so I want to see if it could be viable. Thanks.

----------


## fred970

1 year update

The pictures







All your comments are welcome  :Smile: .

----------


## JayM

I really like the shape of the hairline! I wouldn't look at you and say you are bald at all. Just like to have your hair cut short. And would certainly not think you have had any work done. 

Maybe work on the beard now  :Wink:  Are you happy with it?

----------


## fred970

> I really like the shape of the hairline! I wouldn't look at you and say you are bald at all. Just like to have your hair cut short. And would certainly not think you have had any work done.


 And that was my main goal, and it seems that I have attained it  :Smile: . Thanks for you comment.

No one has ever thought twice in real life too. Not even my girlfriend of 7 months!

----------


## BeaveCake

[QUOTE=fred970;174545]Thank you Chuck and Artista  :Smile: .

The short answer: I just didn't want to be "the bald guy".

And to be honest, I had some "disposable" income and I wondered, what is the best thing I could buy? What would truly make me happier? Some more hair.

I hope it will turn out great of course, but in the end, it's just a bonus. I would be OK if I had to shave my head for the rest of my life.

As a young guy who does shave his head I have to ask, do you view men who shave with disdain or less than with a full head. I'm trying to figure out how you could be fine with your life without hair yet still want something like this. I'm only 19 but my life has been very successful skinhead bald the past year in love life, school life, all of it, so it doesn't affect me and I never had serious mental anguish from it. I wouldn't consider something like this, I'm curious as to why it became such a problem if you said it wasn't such an issue and you were okay without.

----------


## fred970

> As a young guy who does shave his head I have to ask, do you view men who shave with disdain or less than with a full head. I'm trying to figure out how you could be fine with your life without hair yet still want something like this. I'm only 19 but my life has been very successful skinhead bald the past year in love life, school life, all of it, so it doesn't affect me and I never had serious mental anguish from it. I wouldn't consider something like this, I'm curious as to why it became such a problem if you said it wasn't such an issue and you were okay without.


 I was like you at your age. I didn't think it would be a big problem, but when you actually turn bald, people will treat you like crap for it, especially women.

That's just how it is, and that's the main reason I've done this. Just getting out of the bald category has allowed me to live the life of a normal 25 year old again.

----------


## BeaveCake

> I was like you at your age. I didn't think it would be a big problem, but when you actually turn bald, people will treat you like crap for it, especially women.
> 
> That's just how it is, and that's the main reason I've done this. Just getting out of the bald category has allowed me to live the life of a normal 25 year old again.


 The fact you called it the bald category proves the point you think that way. I'm not male pattern but it's a scalp confined alopecia, I am bald, skinhead bald, like pit bull or howie Mandell and it's never stopped me, I look good shaved and even if you look at another thread I started recently, (the last one given the craziness on this site) I was asked by a very attractive girl to go to her prom, when I got there we had a good time I was one of the more talked to ones there, (wasn't even the school I used to attend) and her friend started hitting on me and then she got jealous. Anyway long story short this very attractive 16 nearly 17 year old girl got with me after that night. When she asked about the hair when we first met I was honest told her it wasn't coming back if it did it'd be patchy, and she admitted it wasn't her preference but said 'it's just hair though I like the rest of you who gives a ****?' So the whole young women don't like bald guys was wrong for me, I don't have hair, for the past couple years I've had many different diagnoses of why I lost some but recently a specialist did tell me it was a scalp confined alopecia brought on from exhaustion. However it is permanent and the shaved skinhead is the only route. So it's bald before you say it's not true baldness. But I just never minded it. I have an attractive young girlfriend who's sweet, the few people who've said anything I'm quick with a harsher comeback, and I know everyone gets ridiculed for something.

I really do believe a lot of it with you or other guys is you view bald guys as less and therefor you fall under your own spell. It's just hair, true maybe I pull off cue ball better than some but I've never had an issue. You said yourself that you suffered from psychosis from it and that proves how much this controls you, so maybe you do need some extra help to realize it's not that bad. Maybe doc Phil, who went bald before 21 also. (Actually did look it up) but you act like people hate bald guys, I've never seen that happen, I've seen guys trying to repair the loss or cover it get mocked, but not guys deal with it or take it all off.

I know 3 bald guys who were shaved bald at 20, 1 was premature balding why he shaved. He got married last year to a gorgeous 25 year old, another had a scalp condition, married a very attractive girl in her twenties, the last didn't rate so well with women but he was a slob who was fat and that was the reason why. So I'm not buying society hates bald men, if you're young with a horseshoe yeah girls won't like it, but shaved skinhead is just another style now. I think a lot of people on this site do have something against bald guys and that's why they have such an issue with just accepting and shaving. So no you're not like me, in all the pics I've seen you were never fully shaven, and if you let it get you so bad to the point it affected the mind that awfully then we really aren't alike. I've seen people die, had a chute malfunction once in a skydiving course and much more stressful times than losing hair. Its just hair, how you handle it is key. It matters some but not as much as these sites make it.

----------


## fred970

> I'm not male pattern but it's a scalp confined alopecia, I am bald, skinhead bald, like pit bull or howie Mandell and it's never stopped me, I look good shaved and even if you look at another thread I started recently, (the last one given the craziness on this site) I was asked by a very attractive girl to go to her prom, when I got there we had a good time I was one of the more talked to ones there, (wasn't even the school I used to attend) and her friend started hitting on me and then she got jealous. Anyway long story short this very attractive 16 nearly 17 year old girl got with me after that night. When she asked about the hair when we first met I was honest told her it wasn't coming back if it did it'd be patchy, and she admitted it wasn't her preference but said 'it's just hair though I like the rest of you who gives a ****?' So the whole young women don't like bald guys was wrong for me, I don't have hair, for the past couple years I've had many different diagnoses of why I lost some but recently a specialist did tell me it was a scalp confined alopecia brought on from exhaustion. However it is permanent and the shaved skinhead is the only route. So it's bald before you say it's not true baldness. But I just never minded it. I have an attractive young girlfriend who's sweet, the few people who've said anything I'm quick with a harsher comeback, and I know everyone gets ridiculed for something.
> 
> I really do believe a lot of it with you or other guys is you view bald guys as less and therefor you fall under your own spell. It's just hair, true maybe I pull off cue ball better than some but I've never had an issue. You said yourself that you suffered from psychosis from it and that proves how much this controls you, so maybe you do need some extra help to realize it's not that bad. Maybe doc Phil, who went bald before 21 also. (Actually did look it up) but you act like people hate bald guys, I've never seen that happen, I've seen guys trying to repair the loss or cover it get mocked, but not guys deal with it or take it all off.
> 
> I know 3 bald guys who were shaved bald at 20, 1 was premature balding why he shaved. He got married last year to a gorgeous 25 year old, another had a scalp condition, married a very attractive girl in her twenties, the last didn't rate so well with women but he was a slob who was fat and that was the reason why. So I'm not buying society hates bald men, if you're young with a horseshoe yeah girls won't like it, but shaved skinhead is just another style now. I think a lot of people on this site do and that's why they have such an issue with just accepting and shaving. So no you're not like me, in all the pics I've seen you were never fully shaven, and if you let it get you so bad to the point it affected the mind that awfully then we really aren't alike. I've seen people die, had a chute malfunction once in a skydiving course and much more stressful times than losing hair. Its just hair, how you handle it is key. It matters some but not as much as these sites make it.


 I appreciate the effort but what you've just written will not help me or anyone here who is anchored in reality.

Being bald is one of the crappiest situation ever when you're in your 20's. And there is no other way to look at it.

I could say I've never had any problems too. 

I've had a lot of girlfriends while completely bald. But it didn't stop these girls from treating me poorly or from seeing me as "less than".

----------


## BeaveCake

> I appreciate the effort but what you've just written will not help me or anyone here who is anchored in reality.
> 
> Being bald is one of the crappiest situation ever when you're in your 20's. And there is no other way to look at it.
> 
> I could say I've never had any problems too. 
> 
> I've had a lot of girlfriends while completely bald. But it didn't stop these girls from treating me poorly or from seeing me as "less than".


 So just to clarify I left a respectful post of actual events in my personal life, and it's not real? Well I won't waste my breath on someone like you then and the respectfulness comes off here, hairloss isn't the crappiest thing in your 20's it's not, you were weak enough to let it destroy you and others took advantage of the state you were/are in. Hair isn't going to solve it all. People will call me out I'm sure but someone needed to tell you this. 

Whether you want to accept it or not me and other guys who are bald in early or even before 20's from whatever reasons are still living successful lives, only hassle is a little more prone to sunburn. We are happy and don't need your approval that it's 'real'

And I'm not grounded in reality? From the guy who let hair actually drive him nuts? I think you've some serious problems still.

----------


## fred970

> So just to clarify I left a respectful post of actual events in my personal life, and it's not real? Well I won't waste my breath on someone like you then and the respectfulness comes off here, hairloss isn't the crappiest thing in your 20's it's not, you were weak enough to let it destroy you and others took advantage of the state you were/are in. Hair isn't going to solve it all. People will call me out I'm sure but someone needed to tell you this. 
> 
> Whether you want to accept it or not me and other guys who are bald in early or even before 20's from whatever reasons are still living successful lives, only hassle is a little more prone to sunburn. We are happy and don't need your approval that it's 'real'
> 
> And I'm not grounded in reality? From the guy who let hair actually drive him nuts? I think you've some serious problems still.


 Where did I say I didn't believe you again? I believe you. That's not the problem here.

We don't react the same way to the misfortunes that happen to us. Losing my hair was a very traumatic experience to me. Understand that.

You're the one acting childish and intolerant here, as you can't put yourself in my shoes or the shoes of maybe 99% of hair loss sufferers on this forum.

Good for you if you can live in a world full of unicorns and where people don't look down on baldness. If this delusion helps you go through life, by all means, cling to it!

I am living a "successful life" by the way, before, during and after I fixed my hair loss. Despite all that happened to me because of my hair loss, I've still accomplished a lot.

I'm finishing my master's degree next month (I hope), I have a high-paying job even though I haven't graduated, I own five websites, I've had a girlfriend for 7 months (so I met her when my hair transplant was barely growing) and have no trouble attracting women, I became a decent musician (music helped me a lot in the dark times), I traveled a lot with my friends and my girlfriend.

By the way, today, it's been 3 years since I've popped my last psychiatric pill. 3 years I've not suffered from depression, panic attacks or psychosis at all.

Some health professional, relatives and forum members it seems wanted to make me believe that I was born crazy or something. It seems I've proved them wrong.

Hair loss is a very serious matter, you shouldn't look down on people who suffer a great deal of pain because of it. Maybe you'll get it when you get older and more mature.

----------


## BeaveCake

> Where did I say I didn't believe you again? I believe you. That's not the problem here.
> 
> We don't react the same way to the misfortunes that happen to us. Losing my hair was a very traumatic experience to me. Understand that.
> 
> You're the one acting childish and intolerant here, as you can't put yourself in my shoes or the shoes of maybe 99% of hair loss sufferers on this forum.
> 
> Good for you if you can live in a world full of unicorns and where people don't look down on baldness. If this delusion helps you go through life, by all means, cling to it!
> 
> I am living a "successful life" by the way, before, during and after I fixed my hair loss. Despite all that happened to me because of my hair loss, I've still accomplished a lot.
> ...


 I am mature, I'm not saying others live in a unicorn world and you can be a graduate and even a doctor or successful and be weak. Which you are. I lost a father young, my mom just about went off the deep end (from something real not hairloss) and I was on my own, I signed on for Ranger school (one of the toughest military infantry groups the US has) and made it through despite the physical and mental tests they have, only to be told after it all I couldn't do it because a family member had passed (our military won't take the last young male carrying a name) they said I could still do reserves or something because it wouldn't run as much risk given I was last with my name. but I turned it all down, if I wasn't doing something real on the lines I didn't want it. 

After that all the hair began falling from the exhaustion of two years of high stress from family death mom having a hard time and grueling physical tests for over 6 months. That's when I shaved. Now I'm doing tandem skydiving, since I got licensed after the I left training (a lot easier to jump when guys are screaming at you and throwing you out) so I am mature for my age, lived more and handled more than you ever could, and I really don't understand you're disrespect to me and other bald guys. Truthfully I'm tired of it, if someone actually said this to me in real life I would have knocked teeth out it's how I was raised. Have fun on baldtruthtalk, there are some decent people researching treatments and conditions on here but mostly it's a huge pity party. I'd say Godbless but you probably don't believe because how could a God make something as horrible as balding?

----------


## fred970

Hair loss is not real then? I must have imagined all the abused I've been subjected to for being bald?

You don't even want to believe that I'm going to graduate? Because I'm "weak"? Whatever that means.

If anything, you're the one getting carried away here. Why do you have to become so emotional about this?

It shows that you care. And you can't stand that someone is telling you that being bald is a big deal, probably because you're bald now and you're starting to see clues that it's not going to be a walk in the park.

But you don't want to see it, it would shatter the little fantasy world you've created for yourself, where bald men are not turned down by the majority of women simply for being bald.

----------


## BeaveCake

> Hair loss is not real then? I must have imagined all the abused I've been subjected to for being bald?
> 
> You don't even want to believe that I'm going to graduate? Because I'm "weak"? Whatever that means.
> 
> If anything, you're the one getting carried away here. Why do you have to become so emotional about this?
> 
> It shows that you care. And you can't stand that someone is telling you that being bald is a big deal, probably because you're bald now and you're starting to see clues that it's not going to be a walk in the park.
> 
> But you don't want to see it, it would shatter the little fantasy world you've created for yourself, where bald men are not turned down by the majority of women simply for being bald.


 Dude you don't need hair you need balls, I got pissed because you said it wasn't real, that it was an illusion people still like me. You need to back on some pills.

----------


## Joan

BeaveCake, calling Fred weak is hitting below the belt.  I almost had a nervous breakdown when my ex-husband left me, so I must be weak too and so must everyone else in mental wards who've had breakdowns.  Kudos to you for handling all the sh*t life threw at you, but just because some of us suffer depression, need meds--or a hair transplant--or whatever to help us mentally doesn't mean we are weak.  It's not our choice to be affected so deeply by our appearance (or anything else).  You and Fred can go round and round, and some of us will relate to Fred, others to you and some a little bit to both.  Don't you think Fred would have rather looked at his bald head in the mirror and said, "I don't give a crap"?  He is not you.  Fred pulled himself out of a dark hole, and I think that took a tremendous amount of strength.

----------


## BeaveCake

> BeaveCake, calling Fred weak is hitting below the belt.  I almost had a nervous breakdown when my ex-husband left me, so I must be weak too and so must everyone else in mental wards who've had breakdowns.  Kudos to you for handling all the sh*t life threw at you, but just because some of us suffer depression, need meds--or a hair transplant--or whatever to help us mentally doesn't mean we are weak.  It's not our choice to be affected so deeply by our appearance (or anything else).  You and Fred can go round and round, and some of us will relate to Fred, others to you and some a little bit to both.  Don't you think Fred would have rather looked at his bald head in the mirror and said, "I don't give a crap"?  He is not you.  Fred pulled himself out of a dark hole, and I think that took a tremendous amount of strength.


 My first post was respectful until he told me I was delusional and wrong way of thinking, so I told him the truth, and breaking up with a spouse is much worse than hairloss. Like I said my mom wanted help but she lost her husband to cancer and that is way worse than hair.

----------


## Joan

Breaking up with a spouse is much worse than hair loss TO YOU.  That's my point.  Don't judge others because they can't get through something you did.  It took me almost 52 years to stop judging others, not understanding how they could do this or that or feel this way or that way.  Something may send you over the edge someday that someone else would have been able to get through.  And I even took an antidepressant for a short time because this hair loss is destroying me (didn't help obviously).  My aunt wore a wig for many years and enjoyed life to the fullest.  That is not me.  Sorry.  BeaveCake, you will see what you perceive as weakness differently with age.

----------


## BeaveCake

> Breaking up with a spouse is much worse than hair loss TO YOU.  That's my point.  Don't judge others because they can't get through something you did.  It took me almost 52 years to stop judging others, not understanding how they could do this or that or feel this way or that way.  Something may send you over the edge someday that someone else would have been able to get through.  And I even took an antidepressant for a short time because this hair loss is destroying me (didn't help obviously).  My aunt wore a wig for many years and enjoyed life to the fullest.  That is not me.  Sorry.  BeaveCake, you will see what you perceive as weakness differently with age.


 
No I don't, my family was military, we were taught that worth needs to be proven and while things are different to everyone yes that doesn't make someone strong for overcoming something like hairloss my father and family all held the same beliefs I do, prove your worth, and when things come up deal with it or get left behind. When I struggled as a child even I was told to suck it up and then if I whined I had to run. People are soft now and Fred is a good example of that. We all have things if we lost we'd suffer, but if it's your hair destroying your life then you didn't have much if one to begin with.

----------


## JayM

BeaveCake you got annoyed because you think fred sees bald people as less? But now you are blatently saying that people who can't deal with being bald are weak, pathetic and need to grow balls?! WHY is it ok for you to look down on someone who couldn't handle losing his hair? Aren't you just as bad as him then?  Why would you think its ok to think he is a lesser person?! You may be "strong" in dealing with hair loss and oh how much you have been through, woop, everyone has been through stuff get over it, it doesn't make you special, it certainly doesn't give you the right to talk down to someone. You know what I believe makes someone strong? The ability to live everyday and no matter what your opinions are, your prejudices are or what hardships you are going through, you accept everyone how they are, try to make them happy and be there for them. "people are soft now and Fred is a good example of that". Wow just wow. 

So personally yeh I know im weak, because I let things get to me and I can hurt people. You didn't come here to try and help anyone. You came to preach. You know exactly why Fred got the surgery, I know why, everyone does. Offer him some advice on how you over came it! Message him personally or whatever. There really isn't a right or wrong way to look at hairloss but everyone knows their rights and wrongs on how to treat people and I'm fed up of every single thread I have subscribed to ending up like this.

----------


## BeaveCake

> BeaveCake you got annoyed because you think fred sees bald people as less? But now you are blatently saying that people who can't deal with being bald are weak, pathetic and need to grow balls?! WHY is it ok for you to look down on someone who couldn't handle losing his hair? Aren't you just as bad as him then?  Why would you think its ok to think he is a lesser person?! You may be "strong" in dealing with hair loss and oh how much you have been through, woop, everyone has been through stuff get over it, it doesn't make you special, it certainly doesn't give you the right to talk down to someone. You know what I believe makes someone strong? The ability to live everyday and no matter what your opinions are, your prejudices are or what hardships you are going through, you accept everyone how they are, try to make them happy and be there for them. "people are soft now and Fred is a good example of that". Wow just wow. 
> 
> So personally yeh I know im weak, because I let things get to me and I can hurt people. You didn't come here to try and help anyone. You came to preach. You know exactly why Fred got the surgery, I know why, everyone does. Offer him some advice on how you over came it! Message him personally or whatever. There really isn't a right or wrong way to look at hairloss but everyone knows their rights and wrongs on how to treat people and I'm fed up of every single thread I have subscribed to ending up like this.


 My first post was respectful , then I was called foolish, delusion and immature and when I respond by telling the truth which yes, I believe people in general are weaker in this age, and no I don't think hairloss should destroy your life, I'm attacked saying I'm such an awful person for calling someone who can't handle something weak, but no one cares he calls people delusional. I've seen this guy post on positive threads they are wrong but nobody cares because pity. Not hold to everything I said, people need to become stronger period. I posted giving an example that life can be fine without hair, not belittling at all and I was jumped down my throat saying I'm delusional. 

So bottom line, someone who lost it because of hair, tells others with positive experiences nuts because he didn't have it that way and feels bad about himself, and thinks he speaks for a whole sex when he says women don't like bald guys-no a man who does all that is weak and whining to me. Call me a monster or over the top, I think it's weak. But like he said I'm supposedly delusional so take it with a grain if salt. This isn't a support forum it's a pity forum.

----------


## JayM

hey dude I'm not going to argue what Fred has said in other posts. And sure your first post was respectful to you, but it felt like you kind of knew the answer anyway. Like I said we all know why Fred got the work done and obviously from saying he was ok with going bald to getting HT because he was actually bald it just hit him more than he expected as he has said. 

Seriously this isn't about defending Fred. I'm genuinely saying that you seemed annoyed that you perceived that Fred looked down on bald people, that's why he got the HT and you felt like that's wrong and of course its wrong to look down on anyone. Which is why I'm saying don't be a hypocrite now man and look down on people who couldn't handle being bald and the social experiences they went through. It would have just been respectful to message him personally and say look man, why did you get this done? Why do you think a #2 cut looks better than no hair. I don't think this looks any better than being bald or looks worth the money ect. 

I'm saying if I had a thread like this and hadn't had the HT done yet, I would appreciate it behond words on how you overcame losing your hair. In fact I would love to hear it, in complete detail and how I could maybe change my life and how I perceive things to be able to. I have overcome a lot of things in my life as well, many of these things I do perceive as harder than losing hair. But I can compress those feelings, I can hide them away and lose them in my mind. But for me I see hairloss everyday and that is how it affects me, because I am strong enough to supress things but if I see it then its just a reminder, if you get that?

----------


## Joan

> No I don't, my family was military, we were taught that worth needs to be proven and while things are different to everyone yes that doesn't make someone strong for overcoming something like hairloss my father and family all held the same beliefs I do, prove your worth, and when things come up deal with it or get left behind. When I struggled as a child even I was told to suck it up and then if I whined I had to run. People are soft now and Fred is a good example of that. We all have things if we lost we'd suffer, but if it's your hair destroying your life then you didn't have much if one to begin with.


 What do you mean by "worth needs to be proven"?  Every human life has worth to God, so are you saying worth as far as to society?  Just wondering.  Don't you think shrinks wouldn't exist if everyone could just "deal with it"?  You keep bringing up how you dealt with this and that--and I truly commend you--but we're all wired differently.  I used to get annoyed with employees who scowled and were unfriendly in stores, restaurants, etc.  But you know what?  Now I wonder if they're battling something in their lives, and maybe just getting out of bed and showing up for work are a struggle for them.  I guess having a beautiful man for a husband, two sons who do well in school, are respectful and don't have a mean bone in their bodies and truly loving being a wife and mom to them every single day means I have no life, because hair loss is definitely destroying me.

----------


## Joan

> 1 year update
> 
> The pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And Fred, I'm sorry for not saying so, but things are looking great!  I would never think you ever suffered hair loss.

----------


## BeaveCake

> What do you mean by "worth needs to be proven"?  Every human life has worth to God, so are you saying worth as far as to society?  Just wondering.  Don't you think shrinks wouldn't exist if everyone could just "deal with it"?  You keep bringing up how you dealt with this and that--and I truly commend you--but we're all wired differently.  I used to get annoyed with employees who scowled and were unfriendly in stores, restaurants, etc.  But you know what?  Now I wonder if they're battling something in their lives, and maybe just getting out of bed and showing up for work are a struggle for them.  I guess having a beautiful man for a husband, two sons who do well in school, are respectful and don't have a mean bone in their bodies and truly loving being a wife and mom to them every single day means I have no life, because hair loss is definitely destroying me.


 Worth should be proven, understand the first major thing I faced at 14 I didn't get support as you see it but my father told me to grow up, get on my feet or die. Ultimately I got up, not everyone is equal that's a lie society sells so no I'm not agreeing with society a person is about what they achieve and survive and that is my true belief. The whole everyone is special is not true and a lot of the problems in modern day stem from my generation being told this and feeling as though they don't have to fight for what they want.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I am mature, I'm not saying others live in a unicorn world and you can be a graduate and even a doctor or successful and be weak. Which you are.


 Looks like you can be mature and respectful as long as we agree with your view point 100%.  I respect what you are trying to do here, but instead of coming here and being condescending and insulting, you should try to show some compassion and put yourself in other people's shoes.  That would be the more mature thing to do.  So you were able to go bald and still have success in life.  Great for you.  We are happy that losing your hair at a young age didn't create a road block as it has for so many young men.  You have to understand where you are when you come to a forum like this and expect certain responses to your comments.  Most of the guys that take the time to register and post on this website are having a hard time dealing with their hair loss.  They don't want to hear that losing hair is not a big deal.  It obviously is for them if they are coming here.  

Like I said before I appreciate what you are trying to do.  But in the two years I have been here I have seen this plenty of times before.  New poster comes here all gung ho about how great his life has been bald.  Preaches about how there are worse things in life.  Gets upset because people disagree with his view points.  Starts with the usual insults.  Finally goes off and finally leaves or gets banned.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Truthfully I'm tired of it, if someone actually said this to me in real life *I would have knocked teeth out it's how I was raised*.


 Maturity at its finest.

----------


## morelocks

fewg970 i for one really appreciate you sharing your story and pics
BeaveCake - this guy has gone to so much effort on this thread. I agree with some of what you say but the fact that your even hear means hairloss is bothering you more than you admit

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Sorry this thread got derailed, but getting back on track your transplant looks pretty damn good.  I am not just saying that as a fellow hair loss sufferer.  It looks good.  Your doc did a good job.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> but the fact that your even hear means hairloss is bothering you more than you admit


 Cha ching!!! Who goes looking for and joins a hair loss site just to "help" other guys???

----------


## morelocks

agree the doc did a fantasitc job

Fred - you said you were teased before. How many people have now noticed you have had work done? Are you admitting to a HT??

just one tip from someone older and wiser and someone who went through 4 fue's before stabilising, pls MAKE SURE YOU NEVER come of rogaine. I really think you should be on propecia and fought with myself about this for 4 years but even when i was on minixodal i was stupid enough to stop and boy did i lose hair real fast. Whatever you do make sure you are on some form of DHT blocker because if you lose the hair in-between it will look odd

Great results - as long as you remain on minixidol the next few years should be plain sailing in terms of hair worries

thanks again for sharing your journey

good luck

----------


## BeaveCake

> Maturity at its finest.


 If you're disrespected it calls for for that. Sometimes it's the only way for people to learn, and also my first post wasn't condescending , but Fred called me delusional foolish and it goes on yet people seen to stick up for him. I'm sorry what do you want us to do say it's awful hairloss mean no young girls and no good jobs or lives because that is pyscho, no I'm not giving into a pity party. Hairloss sucks at first but you move past it, if you don't and can't get past hair I have no idea how you plan to get through death, crisis, breakup anything that really matters. You all sound the same to me, of you say it's fine with you so that means you think you're better! No, I'm better than guys like Fred who believe hair is everything, who believe it is the worse fate. And he's fair game after all the delusional names he threw at me.

----------


## BeaveCake

> fewg970 i for one really appreciate you sharing your story and pics
> BeaveCake - this guy has gone to so much effort on this thread. I agree with some of what you say but the fact that your even hear means hairloss is bothering you more than you admit


 Actually when I first was diagnosed with my alopecia I came hear for research on treatment and I seen a doctor who was honest and said most treatments don't work. 

But I didn't post at all until I actually had very positive experiences shaved cue ball, I was asked by a very attractive girl who was just 16 going on 17 to her prom, I was one of the most talked to there and afterwards her and I are together. Skydiving courses going good everything's fine personally and it was just hair to me. I came back to make a thread about how this girl not even 18 fell for a young bald guy which is something guys on here say isn't possible just to give proof it isn't the end of the world. Hairloss isn't an issue I'm fine shaved and no more bed head. I've got a good looking girl who's sweet and decent paying coursework. But I spotted this thread and knew Fred was infamous for bringing down positive guys on here, so I had to ask what his problem was with bald guys. I came her for research, seen treatment was futile , was successful. Wanted to share the story and got called condescending etc, so this will be the last thread I comment on, I came back to help but it's clear you don't want that.

----------


## BeaveCake

> Cha ching!!! Who goes looking for and joins a hair loss site just to "help" other guys???


 Initially I came here when I was diagnosed with my weaker form of alopecia researching treatments. I wasn't asking life issues just curios what worked, when I seen how iffy things were I knew it wasn't for me, I didn't log on until a couple days back after a great experience where a 16 going on 17 year old girl who was very attractive asked me to her prom. We had a great time and even got together afterwards, so a young girl fell for the cue ball bald 19 year old, according to most on this site that's not possible. So I shared my story you can see it in my threads started. I wanted to show it isn't an issue if you don't let it be. After I posted it I seen this thread on a like and read the description. When I read Fred saying 'I didn't want to be the bald guy' It made me wonder what his issue with it is and shared my story in my first post on this thread, then I was called delusional, foolish etc. So no I don't mind my shaved patchy head. My girl doesn't, my family doesn't and my boss doesn't I'm fine. But when someone actually posts something positive we're treated like garbage. That's the reason I'm still posting, hair doesn't but me, guys like Fred who call me delusional do.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> If you're disrespected it calls for for that.


 No it doesn't.  If somebody puts their hands on you then that is a different story, but if they don't, no it doesn't.  I would get into the ways "knocking someones teeth out" can end up costing you, but if you don't see where I am going with that, then go for it and see how it works out for you.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm sorry what do you want us to do say it's awful hairloss mean no young girls and no good jobs or lives because that is pyscho, no I'm not giving into a pity party. Hairloss sucks at first but you move past it, if you don't and can't get past hair I have no idea how you plan to get through death, crisis, breakup anything that really matters. You all sound the same to me, of you say it's fine with you so that means you think you're better! No, I'm better than guys like Fred who believe hair is everything, who believe it is the worse fate. And he's fair game after all the delusional names he threw at me.


 I don't have a problem with most of what you had to say here.  I am glad things are working out for you.  I just think you will get across to more guys if you tone it down a bit.  Say your piece and accept that everybody will not agree with you and don't get overly offended by it.  This place is more interesting with different points of view.

----------


## fred970

Thank you for your support guys!




> agree the doc did a fantasitc job
> 
> Fred - you said you were teased before. How many people have now noticed you have had work done? Are you admitting to a HT??
> 
> just one tip from someone older and wiser and someone who went through 4 fue's before stabilising, pls MAKE SURE YOU NEVER come of rogaine. I really think you should be on propecia and fought with myself about this for 4 years but even when i was on minixodal i was stupid enough to stop and boy did i lose hair real fast. Whatever you do make sure you are on some form of DHT blocker because if you lose the hair in-between it will look odd
> 
> Great results - as long as you remain on minixidol the next few years should be plain sailing in terms of hair worries
> 
> thanks again for sharing your journey
> ...


 No one has noticed I've had a transplant.

Unfortunately, I can't take finasteride because I got drug-induced gynecomastia in the past.

Thanks for the reminder, I won't come off minoxidil  :Smile: .

----------


## BeaveCake

> No it doesn't.  If somebody puts their hands on you then that is a different story, but if they don't, no it doesn't.  I would get into the ways "knocking someones teeth out" can end up costing you, but if you don't see where I am going with that, then go for it and see how it works out for you.


 I have in the past. 

In early school I was pushed around once and my grandmother asked if I made him bleed for it, In school I was well know for not being someone who screws around, despite what the zero tolerance enthusiast thought of me, I was still Vice President because most from my class loved me FOR the fact I wasn't afraid of the people who thought they were better, my last job the store director said something about a friend that disrespected him, I told him at least he wasn't some corporate lackey and he stood eye to eye for a long time. I broke the silence with asking if he wanted to settle it the respectable way like they used too, I didn't get fired or in trouble, the point is, is little things yes, but Fred said my girl would take advantage of me without hair, while I'm not worried about that insulting her calls for blood. Part of what makes us a weak people now is we never solve anything by talking anymore, this forum is proof. When you've had enough you gotta fight. Even in the Bible it says it reaches a point where it calls for action. Maybe it's the military family thing but besides a few parent calls in school where the old man actually laughed and said he was glad. And some scowls from co workers it's not caused me issues. Yeah cops have came before on vacations at party's when I stepped in on some prick coming on a girl kinda forcibly but they just told everybody to go home. 

We're way off topic but the fact we think that fighting when someone disrespects you to the extreme is unacceptable proves how far we've fallen , things are solved gets things out of the system and masked us grow up by proving we can't always win. Everyone's too afraid of everything.  If you wouldn't be willing to fight someone who disrespects you family or other half, than I can't respect that. Either way off topic, but kinda loops back to this too. Back in the times when people who truly strong (and I mean all encompassing not over an individual, just tougher than all of us) hairloss wasn't as big. People had very real issues and dealt with them now we have become complacent. 

I have nothing against you personally not cool anymore but you can admit this forum any positivity as seen as an attack, so I was just more straightforward, they want to ban me fine I probably won't be logging on again anyway but I hope they at least keep the thread up that was positive for young guys who haven't fallen to the Jedi mind tricks of guys like Fred.

----------


## JayM

aha "In the Bible". You should probably read the Guru Granth Sahib or at least see how sikhism works. Maybe read the Quran. You may think you are strong because you can beat someones ass or get up after getting your ass beat but you have been hypocritical more than I can count. 

I would love to hear your story of pulling a 16 year old. I would love to hear how when you skydive all the girls pants fall down and swoon. But this is not the thread for it. I have come here to see what modern medicine can do. I want to see results and talk about the procedure. This is a thread where youngsters should come and see what can happen. This is a thread to look back on in 5 years and see where medicine has advanced. 

This is a personal account of everything that he has been through regarding his HT and is invaluable to persuade or dissuade people. Who cares what people say, I look at these pictures and I can make my own mind up if I like it or not. Fred could say anything under the sun to try and do mind tricks, but I look at the pictures and I make my own mind up.

You make no effort to hide the fact you get annoyed with Fred posting in the forum about hairloss and you do not agree with his point of view. As soon as I read your first comment I didn't think oh this guy genuinely wants to know. It was a question to try and undermine what Fred has done, to kick up not a debate but an argument. Yes I can see clearly that Fred bit, but man I would be disrespected as hell if someone comes in here all high and mighty thinking they are better than me, which you have stated so many times in your posts here. Its ironic how you simply can't see the hypocrisy of your posts. 

You claim how strong you are, how much better you are than people here. But all I see is someone who struggles to comprehend how violence and intimidation simply does not work on an internet forum. Debate, Informed and knowledgeable posts are what make it to the top. You have failed to see how your first post in fact radiates the discontent you have towards Fred. 

And I can't condone what Fred said either. But as I stated I clearly felt like your first comment was disrespectful and others feel this to. And Fred simply reacted how you reacted to you feeling disrespected. If you thought his HT was w*nk then we would all welcome you articulating a great post on how you think its not so good, maybe the sides seem thicker than the top, maybe not enough density in the hairline ect. 

Open a thread for debate about the ethical reasons you think people shouldn't get a HT. And there you can cite this thread, you can nearly say anything you want if you feel its prudent. And if I turn up to your thread, and I see good quality debate and Fred being sour, then I would happily reverse it and say this is what the thread is for, in line with posting policy ect.  

Do you have a thread on why you think HT could be the wrong choice for people and they should try to move on in an enlightening way? I would like to subscribe to it and it would be great to have a debate in there.

----------


## BeaveCake

> aha "In the Bible". You should probably read the Guru Granth Sahib or at least see how sikhism works. Maybe read the Quran. You may think you are strong because you can beat someones ass or get up after getting your ass beat but you have been hypocritical more than I can count. 
> 
> I would love to hear your story of pulling a 16 year old. I would love to hear how when you skydive all the girls pants fall down and swoon. But this is not the thread for it. I have come here to see what modern medicine can do. I want to see results and talk about the procedure. This is a thread where youngsters should come and see what can happen. This is a thread to look back on in 5 years and see where medicine has advanced. 
> 
> This is a personal account of everything that he has been through regarding his HT and is invaluable to persuade or dissuade people. Who cares what people say, I look at these pictures and I can make my own mind up if I like it or not. Fred could say anything under the sun to try and do mind tricks, but I look at the pictures and I make my own mind up.
> 
> You make no effort to hide the fact you get annoyed with Fred posting in the forum about hairloss and you do not agree with his point of view. As soon as I read your first comment I didn't think oh this guy genuinely wants to know. It was a question to try and undermine what Fred has done, to kick up not a debate but an argument. Yes I can see clearly that Fred bit, but man I would be disrespected as hell if someone comes in here all high and mighty thinking they are better than me, which you have stated so many times in your posts here. Its ironic how you simply can't see the hypocrisy of your posts. 
> 
> You claim how strong you are, how much better you are than people here. But all I see is someone who struggles to comprehend how violence and intimidation simply does not work on an internet forum. Debate, Informed and knowledgeable posts are what make it to the top. You have failed to see how your first post in fact radiates the discontent you have towards Fred. 
> ...


 First off I never said I skydive to get girls to swoon, I started in my Ranger training and love it so I do it as recreation, I'm not getting into the Fred thing but I have more respect for guys who go out and take what they want and life and stand for what they believe in regardless of consequence or if it calls for violence, it's a family mindset which is why we're such good soldiers. But if you honestly expect me to categorize the likes of a defeatist like Fred with guys who risk lives and take lives for others that's something I would not do.

As far as the rest I posted a thread entitled. 'Hair matters some but not as much as many here make it out to be' on this site detailing how she asked me to prom etc and I even admit at first I was worried about what girls would think, but it tells how I realized quickly they were false fears. If you actually want to check it out unless that was sarcasm. I'm not saying I'm some unstoppable force of nature and I only want one girl I'm not trying to make a bunch swoon. So I don't know where that came from. But I know in Ranger school , hell even Army basic guys like Fred would not be tolerated, in Rangers the cadre can actually put hands on you and are forced to for some tests, he would have been destroyed. Plus if he losses it over hairloss how would he survive losing a father and watching his mother break down?
He'd either A, break down back to pyschosis or B, handle it better meaning to him hairloss is more detrimental than family loss and suffering which no , you can call me a hypocrite or anything all you want there. I'll never respect that.

----------


## JayM

I will check it out! I wasn't being sarcastic at all. Yeh dude look I know where you are coming from. But people really do come here simply to check out the work. Academically for me it's huge to see where HT are, and where they are going. The documentation of this process is hugely beneficial. I have seen threads where the work is horrible and people will say so and that is how it needs to be.

Sorry Fred for derailing this thread. As I said anyway before honestly, I wouldn't be able to tell you have had work done. Would you yourself personally recommend the surgeon? Would you go back again or have you used up most of your donor area? Is this what you were expecting? and will you be tempted to see what it looks like grown out?

----------


## fred970

It's OK. Yes I would definitely recommend De Reys, he has more than 10 years of experience now which makes him one of the most experienced FUE surgeons in the world.

I've already asked him by e-mail how many grafts he could possibly put in my crown. He said 1500 the last time I saw him and I would like to know if a higher number was possible.

I won't do it right away of course, maybe in a year or so. Honestly, it's exactly what I expected, it's roughly 5000 hairs on a NW5 area so you can't expect it to look amazing.

But it's more than enough to make me happy and lift all the worries about hair loss off my shoulders. It's enough to let me live my life the way I want it without thinking about hair 24/7.

I think it would look quite good grown, but there is a transitional stage where the overall appearance looks bad and I don't really want to go through it. Plus I always look better with buzzed hair. 

It's not something people said to make me feel better, it's actually the case. My hair is curly and I look "dorkier" with long hair for some reason. Buzzed hair makes me look sharp.

----------


## JayM

I think its a really good result coming back from NW5! 

Would you consider body hair for the crown area if you like it buzzed? Is that really a viable option? because I hear that if your plan is to have it short, it could add some real thickness?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I am checking out on all the ass kicking talk.  Lets talk about hair loss, I am sure there are forums to talk about fighting and monster trucks and the like.  Lets stick to what this forum was made for. 

Fred's result looks great.  I don't think anybody can deny that except the guys with a full head of hair that will except nothing but their original hairline and density.  Coming from a NW5 I will say you made the right decision without question.  If/when my hair gets worse I will definitely look into getting an FUE myself.  Shame I won't get as great of a deal as you did, but if I get the results you did it will be worth the price.

----------


## morelocks

iv been around for around 7 years on these forums

in my opinion this is a top ten result when you consider he has a great looking doner and also came from a norwood 5

i am however worried what will happen if rogaine stops working. The good thing is though, he can probably still go down to zero shaven without scarring as he has only had one procedure

and he has had this done in 2014/2015 a year when docs are so much more clued up on FUE

----------


## finalcut

Great result. Have you ever considered getting smp ? At that lenght you wear your hair, with smp it would look like you have full density.

----------


## fred970

> Great result. Have you ever considered getting smp ? At that lenght you wear your hair, with smp it would look like you have full density.


 I'm thinking about it, but I will first do another FUE. I prioritize real hair over tattoos. I'm cautious of doing too much and I think less is more.

----------


## Jasari

> I'm thinking about it, but I will first do another FUE. I prioritize real hair over tattoos. I'm cautious of doing too much and I think less is more.


 Coming from a guy who has done SMP I wouldn't recommend it in your case.

With SMP when you actually see it up close and personal you need to razor shave otherwise it is very very noticeable.

If you were to do it: Sure you'd look like you have a dense FULL head of hair but would it actually look better? I don't think so.

For white guys as strange at it sounds, there is a very very noticeable difference in appearance from razor shaved to even one week stubble.

Your hairline at the moment is perfect. Do you look like you have hairloss? Sure. But the hairline is squared off, it's all very symmetrical and the look is about as good as you can ask for.

Hair loss isn't a bad thing when the symmetry is there [Which is what you have with the FUE hairline].

With future loss, if you can get a little bit of hair sprinkled in with FUE to stop the slick bald look, you'll be fine.

All IMO of course  :Smile:

----------


## MrBald

Fred! I wonder, there are many clinics in Belgium, what made you choose Dr De Reys instead of the others, which also has good reputation world wide?

I am wondering because I am planning a HT myself, and your seem to have turned out well, so maybe I choose the same doctor. I am from sweden though, so its a quite distance to travel. 

I am also thinking about the clinics in Istanbul, do you have any thoughts or opinions about them Fred?

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> I'm thinking about it, but I will first do another FUE. I prioritize real hair over tattoos. I'm cautious of doing too much and I think less is more.


 The growth yield was good.  Less is more.

----------


## fred970

> Fred! I wonder, there are many clinics in Belgium, what made you choose Dr De Reys instead of the others, which also has good reputation world wide?
> 
> I am wondering because I am planning a HT myself, and your seem to have turned out well, so maybe I choose the same doctor. I am from sweden though, so its a quite distance to travel. 
> 
> I am also thinking about the clinics in Istanbul, do you have any thoughts or opinions about them Fred?


 First reason: De Reys was the only want who accepted to perform on me. I saw Dr. Bisanga for example and he said I wasn't a good candidate because I was so bald at such a young age.

Second reason: the price. There are a lot of reputable surgeons in Belgium, but only De Reys and the prohairclinic (which also turned me down) offer democratic prices.

Don't worry about the travel distance, when I went in for my hair transplant with De Reys, I met another patient coming out with 3000 grafts on his NW6, and he was from Sweden.

If you go to Turkey, I would only recommend these two doctors, based on their excellent reputations: Doganay and Erdogan.




> The growth yield was good.  Less is more.


 I agree. My second hair transplant wouldn't be to improve density or lowering the hair line, just to reasonably fill my NW6 crown that is soon going to be a desert.

----------


## Onion Knight

> First reason: De Reys was the only want who accepted to perform on me. I saw Dr. Bisanga for example and he said I wasn't a good candidate because I was so bald at such a young age.
> 
> Second reason: the price. There are a lot of reputable surgeons in Belgium, but only De Reys and the prohairclinic (which also turned me down) offer democratic prices.
> 
> Don't worry about the travel distance, when I went in for my hair transplant with De Reys, I met another patient coming out with 3000 grafts on his NW6, and he was from Sweden.
> 
> If you go to Turkey, I would only recommend these two doctors, based on their excellent reputations: Doganay and Erdogan.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Fred do you take only minoxidil??? Or you take propecia ? I heard that after a HT you need propecia or the hair will get attacked and fall out . Also I have a newby question I experience a thinning on my front n on my top I have 0 bald spot what should I do to maintain my hair or even thicker them up and regrow more. I would love your opinion on that can a HT help me? If not what should I do.

----------


## fred970

> Hey Fred do you take only minoxidil??? Or you take propecia ? I heard that after a HT you need propecia or the hair will get attacked and fall out . Also I have a newby question I experience a thinning on my front n on my top I have 0 bald spot what should I do to maintain my hair or even thicker them up and regrow more. I would love your opinion on that can a HT help me? If not what should I do.


 Nonsense, only the hair affected by DHT get attacked. The transplanted hair are DHT-resistant. 

Only the hair that are behind the transplanted hair and haven't fallen yet will deteriorate after a HT.

I don't know about your case, I would need pictures to assess your situation.

----------


## Onion Knight

> Nonsense, only the hair affected by DHT get attacked. The transplanted hair are DHT-resistant. 
> 
> Only the hair that are behind the transplanted hair and haven't fallen yet will deteriorate after a HT.
> 
> I don't know about your case, I would need pictures to assess your situation.


 Hey Fred,

Here a link to my post I have many photo there in different angle if you need more details let me know. Thanks to give me your opinion. 

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...oxidil-Nizoral

----------


## JoeTillman

Unfortunately it is not entirely true that transplanted hair is 100% DHT resistant. There are cases of people whose donor zones have miniaturized to the point that they are not hair transplant candidates because ALL of their donor hair is miniaturized. Some of these cases had stronger donor hair that would normally be considered average for transplantation. It is not common but it does occur more than one may realize and I've seen multiple cases over the years where the transplanted hair miniaturized and even disappeared because the hairs were (we can only assume) not DHT resistant.

I sometimes wonder if my own donor hair is DHT resistant 100% because once I started taking Proscar in 2002 Dr. Wong noticed my donor hair improved during my 9 month follow up examination. My hair overall felt stronger so this is the earliest piece of evidence I have to support the idea that donor hair can be affected by DHT.

----------


## fred970

I know Joe. But what I have observed in my own father is that he kept the same thick donor from age 25 (when he was already a slick NW6) to age 49, when he had his heart attack.

He started taking a lot of blood pressure, cholesterol, heart medication and a lot of these drugs had "hair loss" as a side-effect. His donor then started to think all of a sudden.

And he's been quite desperate about it because he uses his donor hair to attach his hair piece. So I don't believe it has anything to do with DHT, otherwise the NW scale would include a fully bald stage.

How can someone come for a hair transplant consultation if he has no donor hair at all? What did this person expect?

Now I'm afraid that my donor is going to thin at a point, which is why I also apply minoxidil. 

For the reminder, I can't take finasteride because I suffered from drug-induced gynecomastia before (removed by surgery since).

So far, there is no sign of thinning in my donor, and I pray that it will stay that way... and that I won't have a heart attack.

In the meantime, I'm enjoying my new hair as much as I can, and I hope Histogen, Replicel etc. bring us new treatments in a few years.

----------


## JoeTillman

> I know Joe. But what I have observed in my own father is that he kept the same thick donor from age 25 (when he was already a slick NW6) to age 49, when he had his heart attack.
> 
> He started taking a lot of blood pressure, cholesterol, heart medication and a lot of these drugs had "hair loss" as a side-effect. His donor then started to think all of a sudden.
> 
> And he's been quite desperate about it because he uses his donor hair to attach his hair piece. So I don't believe it has anything to do with DHT, otherwise the NW scale would include a fully bald stage.


 I agree as some medication can be absolutely brutal on hair but other cases are in fact attributed to DHT sentive donor hair. 




> How can someone come for a hair transplant consultation if he has no donor hair at all? What did this person expect?


 Fred, I've had people come in for consultation that had such diffused donor zones that if all the hairs were taken and the donor zone were plucked clean the patient would still not have enough hair for a hairline, much less the area that appeared to be a NW9.5. It has left me wondering on more than one occasion what it is exactly that people see when they look at themselves in the mirror. On the flip side, I've had people come in and tell me they hope they can have hair like my own when they appear to have not lost a single hair from their head and have hair stronger than Brad Pitt's. It just really goes to show you that we don't always see ourselves as we should when we look in the mirror. 

I think you are not in a position to have to worry too much. You have found a great solution for your immediate issue, the loss, and I think you are young enough that more and better treatments will come along in your future. Don't worry about the donor thinning at this point. Just do what you can to keep your hair, and your health overall, as strong as possible. Don't binge on anything, exercise and know where your food is coming from.

----------


## fred970

> I think you are not in a position to have to worry too much. You have found a great solution for your immediate issue, the loss, and I think you are young enough that more and better treatments will come along in your future. Don't worry about the donor thinning at this point. Just do what you can to keep your hair, and your health overall, as strong as possible. Don't binge on anything, exercise and know where your food is coming from.


 Thank you for the reassurance. It means a lot to me since I tend to worry a lot for not much in the end.

I'm trying to do just as you suggested. Hair loss kind of forces you to be at your best in every other area of your life.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Hair loss kind of forces you to be at your best in every other area of your life.


 Well said, my young friend, and it shows that sometimes what may seem like a curse can lead to other blessings in life.

----------


## Onion Knight

Fred I don't want to force you but can you answer my question I am a newby and I would like to know what would you do in my position. I provide you a link: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...oxidil-Nizoral            . I already ask you once but you didn't answer :/. It would be nice to have your opinion Thanks.

----------


## jisoguxu

Hey man great to see u like the results but i was wondering do you have any old pics from like when you were 17-24 ? i mean i want to see how ur hair loss progression is because i'm a diffuse thinner too :\ , that would help me alot  :Smile:

----------


## fred970

If the admin or a moderator is reading this, could you please delete this thread? I've already deleted the pictures.

----------


## Pittdawg

> If the admin or a moderator is reading this, could you please delete this thread? I've already deleted the pictures.


 This was an amazing thread why do you want it deleted?

----------


## fred970

Trying again: could you please delete this thread?

----------


## Winston

Dear Fred970 please refer to our TOS. If there are any identifiable images or information that reveals your identity or  jeopardizes your anonymity to the general public, please provide links to the images or posts and they will be edited to protect your privacy.

Thank you.

----------


## prpstemcells

Please ban Fred who is an Admin on another forum and approves of the most disgusting racism.

https://twitter.com/fansofFred/statu...84320591257600

----------

